# What kind of paint do I use on my dryvit?



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

dkcook said:


> I have two estimates for painting the exterior of my dryvit home. One painter says that I should only use elastomeric paint. The other painter says that using elastomeric paint could peel off if moisture gets behind it and end up being a big mess. States it is mainly used in areas like the beaches of Florida. He recommends a acrylic paint from Porters (Permanizer) .
> 
> I am confused and don't want to use the wrong paint on my home.


Hiya DK

It is true that elastomerics were developed for coastal environments, and moisture trying to escape from within _could _cause colossal problems... however, that's not to say that elastomerics don't have advantages in certain applications, even in non-coastal, non-tropical environments. 

But that's not the case for your needs. A system consisting of 1 coat of Permanizer, followed by 1 or 2 coats of high quality acrylic paint is about the best recommendation for Dryvit possible - and may actually outlive the Dryvit itself.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Another thing an elastomeric will do is dramatically change the overall appearance of the walls by filling in alot of the porosity. Newer Dryvit jobs are drained on the backside, so water behind the Dryvit may not be a problem.

Be sure that any mildew growth is treated before painting. Mosr Dryvit is a virtual mildew farm. Overall, a 100% acrylic paint will be sufficient.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Agree- An acrylic primer, topcoated with two coats of an exterior 100% acrylic paint would be fine.


----------



## tonystall (May 7, 2012)

*Painting "dryvit"*

The best course of action would be to contact the manufacturer of the "dryvit" finish that was used on your home. 'Dryvit' is one such company; because it was first to the US marketplace, this has also become a generic reference for all such products (think 'Kleenex'). If you don't know, ask the person/company that built your home. Another possible way to determine this is by the color of the mesh that was used, if it is EIFS - you might be able to see some mesh at the bottom of the walls, around windows or other openings. each manufacturer has local representation who can advise you on the correct preparation, product to use, and application procedure based upon the type of finish that is on your home. 
many EIFS manufacturers also make paints that are specifically formulated to be used over their finishes - and will be warranted to be compatible. 

That being said - I should add that "dryvit" finish is not any more susceptible to mildew than any other textured surface. Where dirt can accumulate, mildew can grow. As with any surface that is getting painted, it needs to be properly cleaned following the manufacturer's instructions prior to painting.

Hope this is helpful, and good luck.


----------



## CoreyTurcotte (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: Painting EIFS*

We use Weatherlastic Smooth from Dryvit to paint EIFS

One of the reasons we use Dryvits Weatherlastic Smooth is because it calls out right in the specs it will bridge 8mm cracks without any special treatment. 
It has the Dryvit name on it and it is being applied over the Dryvit product. 

You figure more than 1 in every 11 commercial buildings in the United States features Dryvit EIFS on the exterior I think they may know what to paint there own product with. Over 400,000 Dryvit jobs in North America and over 2 Billion Square Feet.
Call Dryvit and ask them. I think they would know whats best to put over the system than a painting company.

Corey 
EIFS Repair


----------



## ardennick (Sep 11, 2012)

*Very good question*

With that question industrial painting in Norman Oklahoma has the ability to know what is the best paint for you to use.


----------

